# Installing headers...



## legitcobra (Jul 3, 2011)

So I started installing my headers today on my 2008 2.5l Jetta. No I removed the stock downpipe/Testpipe thing. I was about to start to unbolt the headers when I noticed the stupid metal shield/plate thing. How the hell do I get this thing off so I can get to the bolts?


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

I bent the f^&$ out of mine. Access granted! 

Seriously spent two days trying to get around that. Then just bent it back and that worked.


----------



## DerekH (Sep 4, 2010)

lessthanalex said:


> I bent the f^&$ out of mine. Access granted!
> 
> Seriously spent two days trying to get around that. Then just bent it back and that worked.


 Yeah, pretty much just pulled on it till it came off lol. 

That sounds dirty...


----------



## tchilds (Nov 21, 2008)

F S U


----------



## timmiller05 (Mar 26, 2010)

grrrr...I WANT HEADERS!!! You should just give up and i'll buy them from you.


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

you have to take out that oxygen sensor then it will come off. I couldnt get mine off thought so i just bent the sh*t out of it too to get to the bolts:laugh:


----------



## legitcobra (Jul 3, 2011)

Well I finally bent it off! Got the OBX (I know not eurojet  but for $260 and my dads best friend is an artist with a wielder I don't care) Headers and their included testpipe on. With my duel borla the headers sound amazing! Thanks for the tips guys I sat there bending it for a good hour until I pried it off.


----------



## LampyB (Apr 2, 2007)

DerekH said:


> pretty much just pulled on it till it came off


 
that's what she said.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

how do you like em?


----------



## legitcobra (Jul 3, 2011)

Well with the Headers and the testpipe that comes with them, my jetta is ****ing loud! Everybody who has heard it says it sounds really good and I can defenatly feel the difference. I also am running the duel Borla Cat-Back from Techtonics tuning. The one thing I just have to fix now is getting a Stage 2 Tune from Unitronic so my check engine light for being Lean and having no cat goes away. The OBX headers for me were worth the 250 price tag.


----------



## Vash350z (Jun 25, 2007)

So obx comes with a test pipe now? I know for a while they didn't.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

I didnt think the long tube obx came with a test pipe?


----------



## legitcobra (Jul 3, 2011)

Oh yeah my b haha I assumed it was but its not but still its sounds great and feels good


----------



## bward584 (Sep 15, 2011)

can someone make a DIY?  I haven't seen one anyway...


----------



## DerekH (Sep 4, 2010)

bward584 said:


> can someone make a DIY?  I haven't seen one anyway...


 I made one a while back, no pics but they aren't really necessary.


----------



## Schwarz_Jetta (Jul 31, 2011)

LampyB said:


> that's what she said.


 :thumbup::thumbup:


----------

